# my new wheels and drop...



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

heres a pic of my old rims.. (which are for sale!!)

http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/drag44on...rag44on13/lst?&.dir=/WhiteB14&.src=ph&.view=t


and here are my new wheels...

http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/drag44on...rag44on13/lst?&.dir=/WhiteB14&.src=ph&.view=t

http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/drag44on...rag44on13/lst?&.dir=/WhiteB14&.src=ph&.view=t


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

cool  !!

join the club:









(i know the pic sucks, but i like it cause its hides the scratches and makes it look like i dont have the chrome trim around the windows)


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I like the new wheels much better than the old ones,  .


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice ride bro .


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

nice choice on the wheels. Possibly my FAVORITE wheel possible for our car. 15 inch is big enough for some style and small enough for some speed, 17lbs is a good weight and the design is FLAWLESS. I give nissan 5 stars on these wheels (no pun intended).

BTW your car looks nice too!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

thanks a lot for the opinions so far... hey dryboy... i love the finish on ur se-R wheels, im thinkin about painting mine the same way. maybe just a lil lighter.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

nice... Can't wait to see it in person... LIL' BROTHA!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*LOL*



Sentrixx said:


> *nice... Can't wait to see it in person... LIL' BROTHA! *


im the "SE-L" imposter! (w/o the sr20)


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

well...lets see. Bumpers....tails.... YEP.. I agree!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: LOL*



whiteb14 said:


> *im the "SE-L" imposter! (w/o the sr20) *



LOL....I just want the SR20-forget everything else!!!

BUT seriously the car looks real good...I say go with a JDM look now. Maybe some amber corners or sumting....

OH and yeah try wut DryBoy did--that would look GOOD for U too...


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: LOL*



MP2050 said:


> *LOL....I just want the SR20-forget everything else!!!
> 
> BUT seriously the car looks real good...I say go with a JDM look now. Maybe some amber corners or sumting....
> 
> OH and yeah try wut DryBoy did--that would look GOOD for U too... *


thanks MP, great minds think alike...i am gonna go for the JDM look... i cant find the amber corners anywhere but im thinkin of doing a project to compensate for the amber corners. and yes... the wheels are goin gun-metal!! i also wanna get a carbon fiber hood, but that'll take a while to save up 4.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: LOL*



whiteb14 said:


> *... and yes... the wheels are goin gun-metal!! i also wanna get a carbon fiber hood, but that'll take a while to save up 4. *


i wanna do that too,... but does gunmetal look good with my green?


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Gotta love the wheels! They are an improvement over the old rims, probably half the cost, and they help with the clean look. Dont know if Japanese Sunnys had SE-R rims tho...


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Yeah those rims are sweet!! LOL im glad you like them. I cant find amber corners either and ive been looking for awhile now


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*....*



200silvia said:


> *Yeah those rims are sweet!! LOL im glad you like them. I cant find amber corners either and ive been looking for awhile now *


200silvia is the man! he hooked me up with my se-r wheels


----------

